# Mac+imprimante clx 3185fw



## danyfangueiro (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

je suis nouveau dans le monde du mac et j'ai déjà quelques petits soucis pour connecter une imprimante sans fil .
Donc il sagit d'une samsung clx 3185fw. Je l'ai installé sur le PC et je n'ai pas trop eu de difficultés.
Sur mac, une fois que je débranche le cable usb, le mac ne cherche même pas à comprendre si il y a un réseau wifi ou pas. Il me dit directement qu'il faut brancher le cable USB même si j'ai configurer l'imprimante en mode sans fil.
Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une bête configuration mais je ne la trouve pas..
Merci d'avance


----------



## standel (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai aussi quelques soucis avec cette imprimante. Elle fonctionne bien en ethernet (infrastructure), mais impossible de la connecter en AdHoc.
A+
Standel


----------



## lucgus (1 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans le meme cas que vous. Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner cette imprimante en mode WIFI. De plus, le mode scanner et OCR pose des problèmes.

J'ai appelé SAMSUNG au n° 01 48 63 00 00

Il vont m'envoyer par courriel une méthode pour réussir l'installation.

Apparemment, ils reconnaissent que ce qui est donné avec l'appareil ne suffit pas pour réussir.

J'indiquerai si cela m'a aidé par la suite.

L. A.


----------



## lucgus (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu un fichier PDF envoyé par Samsung indiquant comment relier l'imprimante CLX-3185FW par Wi-FI avec un Mac.

Il y est indiqué qu'on utilise une box.

C'est assez compliqué et je n'ai rien réussi...

J'ai du mal a accepter cette difficulté d'utilisation.


----------



## manu_paris (20 Juin 2011)

Est ce que finalement tu as réussi à l'installer ?? je compte prendre la même


----------



## Carrera43 (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sait pas si vos problèmes de connexion sont résolus.

Après pas mal de tentatives, j'ai enfin réussi à relier l'imprimante en wifi !!
Les fonctions scan et imprimante sont opérationnelles à distance.
Je ne suis pas un pro de l'informatique et je ne possède mon mac que depuis quelques mois.

Ci-joint les éléments qui m'ont permis d'établir la connexion :

1/ Identifier l'IP d'airport sur votre mac dans "préférences réseaux - avancé - TCP/IP
2/ Lors de la configuration sur le CD d'imprimante,  vous devez valider les paramétrages réseaux, par défaut sur DHCP. Cliquer sur "avancé" et modifier en Statique. Saisissez l'IP d'airport en modifiant le dernier chiffre (+1), puis l'adresse sous réseau par 255.255.0.0
3/ la configuration peut se poursuivre. 

NB : Lors du paramétrage de la fonction scanner, n'oubliez pas de saisir la même IP qu'en point 2 (adresse IP Airport+1).

J'espère que cela vous aidera.

Bon courage...


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2012)

Merci Carrera,
Je viens d'acheter cette imprimante et avec tes réglages, cela fonctionne nickel! 
Par contre sais-tu s'il y a un moyen d'affiner l'impression de la machine? Le manuel est très succinct et le menu de l'imprimante m'a lair un peu pauvre.
@plus,


----------

